# GUI Erstellen



## oXus (7. Jan 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem beim Erstellen einer GUI.
Ich möchte ein Bild im Hintergrund haben und darüber sollen mehrere Textfelder gelegt werden können. Ich habe jetzt ein Bild im Hintergrund, weiß jedoch nicht wie ich Textfelder und andere Elemente darübersetzen kann. Hier mein Code:

```
public class Mainclass {

   public static void main(String[] args) {

     Kontrolle kontrolle = new Kontrolle();
     kontrolle.starter();
   }
}
```


```
public class Kontrolle {
  
   //Konstruktor
   public Kontrolle(){
    
     try {
       img = ImageIO.read(getClass().getResource("hintergrund.jpg"));
     } catch (IOException e) {
       e.printStackTrace();
     }  
   }
   //Attribute
   private JFrame frame = new JFrame("Time Trend");
   private JLabel labelHintergrund = new JLabel();
   private Image img;
  
   //Methoden
   public void starter(){
    
     this.zeichneHintergrund();
   }
   public void zeichneHintergrund(){
    
     frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
     labelHintergrund.setIcon(new ImageIcon(img));
     frame.getContentPane().add(labelHintergrund);
     frame.pack();
     frame.setVisible(true);    
   }
}
```

Wäre cool wenn mir wer erklären könnte wie ich Texte über dem Bild plazieren kann.


----------

